# Bouton d'allumage, Ibook G4 .



## Ed_the_Head (20 Août 2009)

Salut, 

J'ai un problème avec un ibook G4. Le bouton d'allumage fait des siennes. . 

J'ai pris une photo sur power-book.fr pour vous montrer où se situe mon problème : 







Vous voyez le carré jaune en haut à droite de la photo? C'est là que ça déconne. Quand l'iBook est démonté, le bidule bien enfiché dans le bazar, l'ordi démarre sans problème. 
Une fois refermé, ça fonctionne aussi&#8230; quelques heures ou quelques jours au mieux. 
Ensuite, je suis obligé de l'ouvrir à nouveau pour que ça marche. 

Bref, ça rend l'ibook relativement inutilisable. 

Un bricolo aurait-il une solution à me proposer?


----------



## ben206stras (20 Août 2009)

Une soudure au niveau du bouton de mise en marche ?
L'isolent d'un càable électrique qui serait usé et frotterait sur le chassis métallique avec les vibrations ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Août 2009)

Non, le bouton de mise en marche parfaitement. Du moins, AMHA.  

Le câble ne présente aucune trace d'usure.


----------



## ben206stras (20 Août 2009)

Les soudures des fils sur la carte ?


----------

